# Deactivation worthy actions before quitting



## AshyLarry81

Has anyone here ever done anything that could merit deactivation simply because you're going to quit soon anyway? I know what I did was kind of dick-ish, but I've lost a lot of patience with many of these pax and will be quitting within a month.

So anyway, I got a long distance ping tonight at about 20 minutes away. I called him multiple times and texted him multiple times letting him know that I'm too far away and that I can't take the request. No response. I then kindly requested that he cancel and find another driver that's closer. Still no response. Because this bastard is ignoring me and I'm trying to get my Lyft power bonus acceptance rate of 90%, I hit arrive without actually leaving home, waited the 5 minutes, and collected my $5.


----------



## wethepeople

I do exactly the same and already for at least the third week without deactivation.
Uber doen't see your location at that moment, they just see that you arrived at the pin location, so they possibly are just working hard to fix that glitch.

I fouind out that picking up up the cancellation fee is often worth more than the trip would have been.

however what i don't know is if they can hear what we talk over the phone so I wouldn't pick up once pax tries to call me usually after minute 4 (they always make us wait because they know we can't already charge them)

If I was ever asked by Uber why I did not pick up my phone I already have a few explanations ready:

I was outside my car trying to knock on their door..
My touchscreen phone was frozen I couldn't move the slide to answer button.
I was trying to call them at the same moment and I went to their voice mailbox.

Try to prove we're lying Uber ! just try it


----------



## AshyLarry81

Luckily, my pax didn't even attempt to contact me so I don't have to bother with any explanation - except maybe why my location was where I started lol. Who's to say that my GPS just got messed up (and it does happen quite often on my phone)? They can't really prove that anyway.


----------



## NickNolte

I told the CSR, "From the bottom of my heart, $%#^ YOU." When they screwed me out of my guarantees. Haven't been deactivated yet.


----------



## Ubbs

Try charging a boarding fee and see if that gets you deactivated.


----------



## AshyLarry81

Already implemented a "tipping is greatly appreciated" sign and next week, I will ask every pax that is more than 10 minutes away that I can take the ride if I start the meter 8 minutes in. Let's see how much my rating tanks and/or I get deactivated! Anyone want to place bets?


----------



## AshyLarry81

Just got a ride request from someone whose nationality is known for stinginess and non-tipping. Accepted the ride and sent the following text:

"Sorry, I can tell you won't tip. Good luck", then cancelled

Deactivation should commence in 3....2....1....


----------



## ColdRider

AshyLarry81 said:


> Just got a ride request from someone whose nationality is known for stinginess and non-tipping. Accepted the ride and sent the following text:
> 
> "Sorry, I can tell you won't tip. Good luck", then cancelled
> 
> Deactivation should commence in 3....2....1....


I lost it, lmao


----------



## BurgerTiime

After dropping off the passenger keep the app running and drive around to draw "FUKU" lol!


----------



## Boober

Don't go out without the vomit scam.


----------



## Xylphan

Slightly necro'ing here but:

1. Register for UberXL. Show up in a Smart4Two.
2. Register for Uber Select/Uber black. Show up in a rusted out white van with "Free Candy" spray painted on the side.


----------



## shiftydrake

Register as Uber SUV accept trip........show up on moped or segway......accept trip drive towards pax....click start trip.....then make 3 right hand turns..........go back to start spot......then drive 12 mins away from. Pax......make 3 left turns drive back to start spot...........rinse / repeat as desiref


----------



## 4736353377384555736

Hell I've been doing all sorts of stuff without a care of being deactivated.

- I spoof my GPS to put myself inside surge /prime time /hourly guarantee areas.
- I give friends $3 rides to take advantage of $35 hourly guarantees.
- I get pax to cancel by telling them the last passenger crapped in my vehicle or that wolves gnawed on my tires or that I was just carjacked by a feral cat.
- I turn off the data connection after accepting requests so that it times out without giving me a cancellation.
- I get out of the car after accepting requests and then walk with my phone near the pax and listen to them say "It says the car is right here but I don't see it!"

I've done so many things and never been deactivated. It's hilarious. This job is so incredibly dumb that I need to make it interesting. I keep waiting for them to do me a favor by deactivating me but they don't.


----------



## nickd8775

Run Uber while on your bicycle. Take a ping and show up on your bike. Watch them laugh. Then cancel as no show. Or if the passenger is small enough, let them ride on the handlebars. 
Uber sends you trips 10 miles away. Show up in an hour


----------



## noobiznessdriving

Splatter red paint all over self and then show up in a clown mask.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Boober said:


> Don't go out without the vomit scam.


Looks like sales of canned fruit salad & ditto mixed veges are set to soar.
Add Parmesan cheese for the full sensory experience.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

4736353377384555736 said:


> I keep waiting for them to do me a favor by deactivating me but they don't.


And that's your REAL punishment.


----------



## Buddywannaride

NickNolte said:


> I told the CSR, "From the bottom of my heart, $%#^ YOU." When they screwed me out of my guarantees. Haven't been deactivated yet.


Lol. Good one. I complain all the time and no deactivation yet. The epic upfront fare scam has got me close to quitting.


----------



## bluetrainwreck

Just start trips before they get in the car, if the destination is short, tell them to **** off. end the trip and you're good to go. do this several times a day.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I joined the forums to recruit for the cab company i worked for before I did uber, i'm still waiting to get kicked off.


----------



## 58756

I would do all 3 things passengers singed me for I'd I ever wanted to be deactivated. I would even tell fine female passengers we should go inside as sleeping with Uber drivers isn't a myth or urban legend.


----------



## ragnarkar

Create a petition for higher driver pay then go to your local TNC staging lot for airport pickups. Go to all the Uber drivers there one by one and ask them to sign it.


----------



## Phoenix666

AshyLarry81 said:


> Just got a ride request from someone whose nationality is known for stinginess and non-tipping. Accepted the ride and sent the following text:
> 
> "Sorry, I can tell you won't tip. Good luck", then cancelled
> 
> Deactivation should commence in 3....2....1....


Dot Indian?


----------



## crazytown

BurgerTiime said:


> After dropping off the passenger keep the app running and drive around to draw "FUKU" lol!


I do this all the time and I'm rated a 4.9 ..lol
Pax love it!!!! There like look honey that nice uber driver is driving all around the city and we can see where he is going ,,how cool !!! He even stopped at McDonald's too!! Maybe we should have tipped the poor guy honey!!


----------



## crazytown

4736353377384555736 said:


> Hell I've been doing all sorts of stuff without a care of being deactivated.
> 
> - I spoof my GPS to put myself inside surge /prime time /hourly guarantee areas.
> - I give friends $3 rides to take advantage of $35 hourly guarantees.
> - I get pax to cancel by telling them the last passenger crapped in my vehicle or that wolves gnawed on my tires or that I was just carjacked by a feral cat.
> - I turn off the data connection after accepting requests so that it times out without giving me a cancellation.
> - I get out of the car after accepting requests and then walk with my phone near the pax and listen to them say "It says the car is right here but I don't see it!"
> 
> I've done so many things and never been deactivated. It's hilarious. This job is so incredibly dumb that I need to make it interesting. I keep waiting for them to do me a favor by deactivating me but they don't.


Going to have to try the car got crapped in one ..lol


----------



## tohunt4me

Ubbs said:


> Try charging a boarding fee and see if that gets you deactivated.


You must make passenger present 2 forms of picture I.D., and search them and their bags before allowing entry.
Tell them it is the new " UBER HOMELAND INITIATIVE".
then make each pose for a frontal & side profile picture.
Throw things out from their luggage claiming they are not allowed.


----------



## crazytown

I had a guy tonight at the end of his ride ask me how much the fare was and started to open his wallet , he thought you pay in cash like a taxi , ord to hoffman .like $24 ...he said.. ok great ...what do you think happened next?


----------



## Sueron

AshyLarry81 said:


> Has anyone here ever done anything that could merit deactivation simply because you're going to quit soon anyway? I know what I did was kind of &%[email protected]!*-ish, but I've lost a lot of patience with many of these pax and will be quitting within a month.


I have a 100% pick up rate, So now I get this message..... We're writing to inform you that your account has been deactivated due to your rating falling below our minimum requirement for Uber partners. The good news is that there could be an opportunity for you to get back on the road by providing access to a course that helps improve your skills.

If you attend this session, you may be eligible to have your account reactivated.

ME>>>>>>>Thinking about quitting Uber. Right Submit your credit card for a charge, never mentions what the cost is. Could be $1.00, or $1,000.00 WTFK? Don't forget.....









*Quality Course*

We have partnered with a third party provider to offer Quality Courses. These courses will give you tips on how to deliver high-quality experiences for riders, improve your navigation of the city, and earn more money.

**

CITIES
LEARN MORE
LOCATIONS
HELP
TERMS OF SERVICE
PRIVACY POLICY

*VIRTUAL UBER PARTNER EXPERIENCE*

This course is a series of videos introducing beginning and experienced Uber Partners to lessons and techniques designed to improve your customer service skills and get 5-star ratings from your riders.


After watching all of the videos, you must pass the quiz in order for your results to be sent to Uber.
Typically it will take between two and three hours total to complete the videos and quiz.
You must pay before taking the course. We accept MasterCard, Visa, American Express and Discover cards.
After paying, you have seven (7) days to watch all the videos and take the quiz. There are no refunds so please keep track of time!
Note: This is not an instruction in the operation of a motor vehicle.


----------



## crazytown

Sueron said:


> I have a 100% pick up rate, So now I get this message..... We're writing to inform you that your account has been deactivated due to your rating falling below our minimum requirement for Uber partners. The good news is that there could be an opportunity for you to get back on the road by providing access to a course that helps improve your skills.
> 
> If you attend this session, you may be eligible to have your account reactivated.
> 
> ME>>>>>>>Thinking about quitting Uber. Right Submit your credit card for a charge, never mentions what the cost is. Could be $1.00, or $1,000.00 WTFK? Don't forget.....
> View attachment 77147
> 
> 
> *Quality Course*
> 
> We have partnered with a third party provider to offer Quality Courses. These courses will give you tips on how to deliver high-quality experiences for riders, improve your navigation of the city, and earn more money.
> 
> **
> 
> CITIES
> LEARN MORE
> LOCATIONS
> HELP
> TERMS OF SERVICE
> PRIVACY POLICY
> 
> *VIRTUAL UBER PARTNER EXPERIENCE*
> 
> This course is a series of videos introducing beginning and experienced Uber Partners to lessons and techniques designed to improve your customer service skills and get 5-star ratings from your riders.
> 
> 
> After watching all of the videos, you must pass the quiz in order for your results to be sent to Uber.
> Typically it will take between two and three hours total to complete the videos and quiz.
> You must pay before taking the course. We accept MasterCard, Visa, American Express and Discover cards.
> After paying, you have seven (7) days to watch all the videos and take the quiz. There are no refunds so please keep track of time!
> Note: This is not an instruction in the operation of a motor vehicle.


What is your rating?


----------



## Sueron

Same here.    Getting fed up with Uber, they always believe the rider. Accused of being intoxicated by a drunk woman, refused to give a ride to 5 pax (state law only 4 PAX), on two occasions. I obey all driving laws, pick up PAX on proper side of street (I insist), drive them up in their driveway, even have waited 35 minutes for PAX to move from one hotel to another, and she even wanted me to take care of her dog, while doing so. Picked up PAX at grocery stores with over 20 bags full of groceries. Ratings went from 4.2, to 4.3, to 4.2, 4.2, and now 4.3. To add that a PAX cheated me out of $6.00 (I know it's not much) but most likely had some erogenous complaint. What do they want me to do now...Kiss their arse next?


crazytown said:


> What is your rating?


----------



## shiftydrake

Bend over and take it but don't forget to pay for that course so you can chase that next ping and make your penny


----------



## Sueron

shiftydrake said:


> Bend over and take it but don't forget to pay for that course so you can chase that next ping and make your penny


Real funny  .... But I know what you mean.


----------



## freddieman

wethepeople said:


> I do exactly the same and already for at least the third week without deactivation.
> Uber doen't see your location at that moment, they just see that you arrived at the pin location, so they possibly are just working hard to fix that glitch.
> 
> I fouind out that picking up up the cancellation fee is often worth more than the trip would have been.
> 
> however what i don't know is if they can hear what we talk over the phone so I wouldn't pick up once pax tries to call me usually after minute 4 (they always make us wait because they know we can't already charge them)
> 
> If I was ever asked by Uber why I did not pick up my phone I already have a few explanations ready:
> 
> I was outside my car trying to knock on their door..
> My touchscreen phone was frozen I couldn't move the slide to answer button.
> I was trying to call them at the same moment and I went to their voice mailbox.
> 
> Try to prove we're lying Uber ! just try it


LOL! i do the same thing in coming up with a million excuses....just incase we went to having an email court case.


----------



## freddieman

AshyLarry81 said:


> Just got a ride request from someone whose nationality is known for stinginess and non-tipping. Accepted the ride and sent the following text:
> 
> "Sorry, I can tell you won't tip. Good luck", then cancelled
> 
> Deactivation should commence in 3....2....1....


funny! but with uber pax, its all nationalities. i did get a $2 tip from a guy who was born in the country of India. i thought that was just amazing.


----------



## Sueron

freddieman said:


> funny! but with uber pax, its all nationalities. i did get a $2 tip from a guy who was born in the country of India. i thought that was just amazing.


I've been working in the service area, on and off for a few years, best tippers are by far are the Mexicans. I attribute it to the fact that most earn low wages and depend on tips. I have gotten my best tip of $8.00 from one. Highest ever was $10.00.


----------



## elelegido

tohunt4me said:


> Throw things out from their luggage claiming they are not allowed.


When I had a decent car I would confiscate their coffee and/or food items before starting the ride.


----------



## Sueron

elelegido said:


> When I had a decent car I would confiscate their coffee and/or food items before starting the ride.


NO, open containers of any sort are allowed in mine. Actually, most PAX understand. Especially when they realize, they are responsible for clean up. My pet peeve is open alcoholic containers, as it is against state law.


----------



## crazytown

freddieman said:


> funny! but with uber pax, its all nationalities. i did get a $2 tip from a guy who was born in the country of India. i thought that was just amazing.


That's unheard of in these parts


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Eat some sugar free candy and fart up a storm in your car. Be careful, don't eat too much though you could do much more than fart.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

4736353377384555736 said:


> Hell I've been doing all sorts of stuff without a care of being deactivated.
> 
> -- I get out of the car after accepting requests and then walk with my phone near the pax and listen to them say "It says the car is right here but I don't see it!"


 too funny!


----------



## MidKnightHer

Sueron said:


> Same here.    Getting fed up with Uber, they always believe the rider. Accused of being intoxicated by a drunk woman, refused to give a ride to 5 pax (state law only 4 PAX), on two occasions. I obey all driving laws, pick up PAX on proper side of street (I insist), drive them up in their driveway, even have waited 35 minutes for PAX to move from one hotel to another, and she even wanted me to take care of her dog, while doing so. Picked up PAX at grocery stores with over 20 bags full of groceries. Ratings went from 4.2, to 4.3, to 4.2, 4.2, and now 4.3. To add that a PAX cheated me out of $6.00 (I know it's not much) but most likely had some erogenous complaint. What do they want me to do now...Kiss their arse next?


I'm guessing Yes. the


----------



## qiaoxiaopang

AshyLarry81 said:


> Has anyone here ever done anything that could merit deactivation simply because you're going to quit soon anyway? I know what I did was kind of &%[email protected]!*-ish, but I've lost a lot of patience with many of these pax and will be quitting within a month.
> 
> So anyway, I got a long distance ping tonight at about 20 minutes away. I called him multiple times and texted him multiple times letting him know that I'm too far away and that I can't take the request. No response. I then kindly requested that he cancel and find another driver that's closer. Still no response. Because this bastard is ignoring me and I'm trying to get my Lyft power bonus acceptance rate of 90%, I hit arrive without actually leaving home, waited the 5 minutes, and collected my $5.


LOL!! I love this! I'll have to try that once I'm ready to get the hell out of Uber hell.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang

AshyLarry81 said:


> Just got a ride request from someone whose nationality is known for stinginess and non-tipping. Accepted the ride and sent the following text:
> 
> "Sorry, I can tell you won't tip. Good luck", then cancelled
> 
> Deactivation should commence in 3....2....1....


Lol, just what nationality would that be?? X-D.

One of my first rides was when I picked up 4 people from India. I can tell by the name and they were speaking in Hindi language. Not to mention when they spoke English, I could tell they were foreigners from India who spoke English like from that movie short circuit.

Anyway, one of the guys was coughing badly like when you really need water. So I gave him a bottle of water for free which was from the kindness of my heart lol. I thought I might get a reward but all I got was a thank you. Jeez not even a buck for the water? xD


----------



## crazytown

qiaoxiaopang said:


> Lol, just what nationality would that be?? X-D.
> 
> One of my first rides was when I picked up 4 people from India. I can tell by the name and they were speaking in Hindi language. Not to mention when they spoke English, I could tell they were foreigners from India who spoke English like from that movie short circuit.
> 
> Anyway, one of the guys was coughing badly like when you really need water. So I gave him a bottle of water for free which was from the kindness of my heart lol. I thought I might get a reward but all I got was a thank you. Jeez not even a buck for the water? xD


That's very typical of all uber pax, they all now think we owe them something like it's an honor to cart around male princesses in pink pants , they don't even tell you thank you anymore


----------



## LEAFdriver

qiaoxiaopang said:


> LOL!! I love this! I'll have to try that once I'm ready to get the hell out of Uber hell.


Apparently....the illegal things won't get you deactivated. Uber is probably saying: "_Now that's our kind of driver_"! 

If you want to get deactivated.....do things that are totally within your rights as an Independent Contractor. Uber does not like this!

After being deactivated by Uber back in July....and getting NO answer as to why except: "Upon a recent review of your partner account, the team discovered some concerning feedback."

I gave up trying to get an HONEST answer out of them. I know it was just their shady way of saying..."You won't roll over and let us keep scamming you.....so, therefore, goodbye."

I stopped by a 'Greenlight Hub' yesterday after dropping off some really nice LYFT pax downtown. (YES, they TIPPED!)

Sure enough, after speaking with an employee, I found out the real reason: it was because I didn't let them keep abusing me.

They said because I 'asked' my pax for tips (which is untrue....but we all know that Uber likes to TWIST words) and also that I asked my pax destination.....which they labeled 'discriminatory'.

So, don't try all the illegal things....Uber will give you an 'Attaboy' for that. LOL

But do things that help guarantee a liveable wage as an Independent Contractor? Uber has no use for you then. You either accept their scamming you and let the pax believe their propaganda....or you're out.

As I left the office, I was smiling!  The _'concerning feedback_' was that I will not be lied to and constantly stabbed in the back. 

UBER OFF. 

LYFT ON.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang

crazytown said:


> That's very typical of all uber pax, they all now think we owe them something like it's an honor to cart around male princesses in pink pants , they don't even tell you thank you anymore


Totally agree. I was driving a princess in the shit snow on Sunday evening and as I was driving, the wallet in my back pocket was bothering me. I should've taken out my wallet from my back pocket pants before picking her up. I could tell from the corner of my eye that the PAX was worried like if I was going to hurt her with a weapon as I was reaching for my wallet. I could feel the vibe somehow and put the wallet out so she can see what it was. Jeez, talk about paranoid lady. Anyway, No tip , not really much of a thank you from the cow after I drove nearly an hour in the Piece of shit snowstorm. WTF!!!

Actually I'm starting to think I shouldn't even carry the wallet knowing I can be robbed one day. I don't know.However, if it's a thief, they'll probably demand some money so I should carry a couple extra dollars. Either way the person trying to rob you will either kill you or not kill you and take the money.

This ****ing UBER driving is really not worth it sometimes. No matter how much you get paid, you never know if a psycho is going to get in your car and blow your head to smithereens.


----------



## Lionslover

Sueron said:


> I've been working in the service area, on and off for a few years, best tippers are by far are the Mexicans. I attribute it to the fact that most earn low wages and depend on tips. I have gotten my best tip of $8.00 from one. Highest ever was $10.00.


I have lots of Mexican friends,they are very generous.


----------



## insidejob911

AshyLarry81 said:


> Just got a ride request from someone whose nationality is known for stinginess and non-tipping. Accepted the ride and sent the following text:
> 
> "Sorry, I can tell you won't tip. Good luck", then cancelled
> 
> Deactivation should commence in 3....2....1....


You forgot to add and also smells like a way bag of curry


----------



## qiaoxiaopang

Lionslover said:


> I have lots of Mexican friends,they are very generous.


I also have a lot of Mexican friends and I am Mexican. A lot of them are cheapos lol. What areas are you picking up Mexicans?? The only people that seem to be tipping any are regular Joe shmo's with a cute kid or older folks.

Then I don't Uber a lot lately, I'd say more part-time to basically a few hours...


----------



## Lionslover

qiaoxiaopang said:


> I also have a lot of Mexican friends and I am Mexican. A lot of them are cheapos lol. What areas are you picking up Mexicans?? The only people that seem to be tipping any are regular Joe shmo's with a cute kid or older folks.
> 
> Then I don't Uber a lot lately, I'd say more part-time to basically a few hours...


I've only had a few Hispanic riders,I'm talking about my Hispanic friends.they always buy everything for everybody and they tip 50% or more at bars.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang

Hispanic as in Puerto Rican or Brazilian? Just wondering what Hispanic race is so generous . Most of my good tippers have all been Caucasian.


----------



## Lionslover

qiaoxiaopang said:


> Hispanic as in Puerto Rican or Brazilian? Just wondering what Hispanic race is so generous . Most of my good tippers have all been Caucasian.


Mexicans.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang

Wow, I've had several Mexicans in my car and not one tipped. All my tippers were either White or Black. Not to be racist against my own race (Mexicans) but they've been generally the cheapest of the cheap. Lol


----------

